
Apple Released Macbook Air and iPad Pro but Not Macbook Pro - codesternews
https://9to5mac.com/2018/10/30/ipad-pro-apple-pencil-macbook-imac-mac-mini-event/
======
DerekL
Title is incorrect. The current title of the article is “Apple Event News Hub:
iPad Pro, Macs, much more”, not “Apple Released Macbook Air and iPad Pro but
Not Macbook Pro”.

